# Up, Up and Away



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We just got back from releasing some of our babies: Belle, Stella, Hoke, Duke, Asa, Grady, Zeb, Esther, Martin, Amber, Buckwheat, May and Tyson. It is always so damn sad but this morning, when we let them out of their carriers and they all soared into the sky, it was a beautiful sight.

We brought them into the garage last night, wormed all of them, fed them well, and told them that Sunday morning they would be free. No worms, thank goodness. We release them where there is an established flock of ferals, with old buildings, overpasses and a stream nearby. All we can do is pray that they do well.

I am making a separate post about why this release was not as exciting as it usually is.

maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maggie, that's one of those "must be dones" which I think anyone would have mixed feelings about. 

The feelings for their flying to freedom and the life which they are entitled to are, I think, on the whole good - but tinged with concern for 'our babies' out in the world. That's how I see it, anyway.

I reckon it took a degree of courage to say adieu to these pidges.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

How long had you had them? I tend to release in ones and twos, but wonder whether I should release mini flocks.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

Sounds like a beautiful morning for freedom! What a lovely picture that must have been!

Must be such a bittersweet moment for you.

I'm sure they will be flying high and well, thank you for making their freedom and happy lives possible!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Rehab is really hard on the heart. If it's any consolation, there are a baker's dozen birds flying free together because of your efforts. I wish them well in their new life!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The husband has already left to take seed where we released them. Worried all evening how they were faring but it was the very best release we ever watched. I couldn't believe how high they flew getting oriented. Sometimes we have had one or two stay on top of the buildings in this area but not this time. There were perhaps 20-25 ferals on power lines where we released them but many times there are about 100.

Cynthia, we kept these longer than we would have liked. Depending on their age and health at the time we get them we average keeping them about 3 months before release. We also like to release a large group because they stand a better chance being together. We got these in during early to late fall and winter and wanted to release them this spring but our weather stayed so cold and then turned hot all of a sudden plus we have had very little rain. September was the hottest on record in our area, but we did get several inches of rain recently so decided it was now or carry them over until spring.

We never release any pigeon if it is still squealing, even though it can fly and eat well. We just feel they stand a better chance if they are more mature and fatter. We also keep them all in a separate aviary and keep their exposure to us to a minimum. It is so hard because these were our babies, or had been ill and yet we know we can't continue to pet them.

It was a beautiful sight.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure you feel like a mother to them giving them all such wonderful nurturing care. So you end up worried about them after they are gone. I worry about mine just like I worry about some of my human children who are "out of the nest" now, so to speak.


----------

